# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Plaga en la Mayoria de los Pinares

## Chusa

La mayoria de los pinares tanto repoblados como los que ya son grandes superficies de pino adulto de la zona de la Maragateria (Leon) estan siendo afectados por una plaga que lo que hace es secar el arbol practicamente hasta matarlo esto esta causado por la Oruga llamada procesionaria. Si no se le pone remedio a esto la mitad de la superficie de los bosques de Leon podria estar en peligro.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El principal problema viene por el abandono de los montes.
 Los pinares de repoblación están demasiado espesos y los naturales no están gestionados. Esos bosques hay que clarearlos, si no se hace, el suelo se empobrece demasiado y se favorecen las plagas como ésta.
 En los pinares comunales de Soria no suelen tener esos problemas, al menos en Vinuesa y toda su zona que vi el año pasado.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

